# The million mile audi TT



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

http://www.autotrader.ie/browse-used-ca ... 9702728721
Ok so he's 25k short still,kinda pushing it a bit with 900k between belt changes :wink:


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

3TT3 said:


> http://www.autotrader.ie/browse-used-cars/audi/tt/used-2003-audi-tt-coupe-1999-2-983571983515-fpa-8539804919702728721
> Ok so he's 25k short still,kinda pushing it a bit with 900k between belt changes :wink:


Genuine parts fitted at 74k..... So non genuine parts fitted for the next 800+k? lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

How much


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> How much


Just short of £4k for a 2003 mk1, only 974k miles on the clock! It's a steal!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Bargain :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just run in


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

"The car you have been looking for is no longer in our systems.
Please see other Make Model vehicles in stock below."

SOLD to one very brave/ stupid new owner! :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------

